# February Acquisitions



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll kick it off this month.

Newly arrived from the Allen Edmonds $99 seconds sale.
San Marco and Amok










I can't think of a better deal in menswear than these periodic sales on seconds. For the life of me I can't figure out the flaws on these that didn't pass muster.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Started February off with a big haul. A pair of brown flannel wool trousers, a pair of LE donegal tweed trousers, a pair of Trafalgar braided leather braces, another tartan tie, and a Balmorl hat. Pics to follow when I get the trousers back from the tailor.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got my J. Crew plaque belt. The strap is pretty disappointing. Scratches insanely easy. I'll probably do the same as others and get replacement straps (black and brown) from Beltmaster.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

How are the Amoks?

From my lovely fiancee for my birthday:
- a 1955 Gillette Tech double-edged safety razor, a razor sampler pack, boar brush, and selected other accoutrements...

Getting ready for a move and a new job, so clothing purchases are strictly forbidden for the next few months...


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I've only just tried the Amok's on--haven't worn them out yet--but I like them a lot. They are a bit different from Clarks desert boot. Obviously the sole is different but they are also a tad lower. They don't go above the ankle. I've been looking for a casual shoe to wear with jeans and cords and I think these will do nicely. Can't beat the price. I also think they may run a tad narrow if you are thinking about sizing issues.


----------



## workthatwedo (Feb 22, 2012)

Cuttington III said:


> From my lovely fiancee for my birthday:
> - a 1955 Gillette Tech double-edged safety razor, a razor sampler pack, boar brush, and selected other accoutrements...


Is this your first foray into traditional wet shaving? I am loving my 1955 Gillette Super Speed Heavy, but I didn't care much for the Light (both inherited from my grandfather).


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Yessir, it is...

So far so good. A few nicks but no major damage. FAR less razor burn, too. Thank goodness for alum blocks!

I forgot to mention, I picked up a pretty dingy Gillette Tech fat handle at a local antique shop for $5. Considering sending it off here:


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

CMDC said:


> I've only just tried the Amok's on--haven't worn them out yet--but I like them a lot. They are a bit different from Clarks desert boot. Obviously the sole is different but they are also a tad lower. They don't go above the ankle. I've been looking for a casual shoe to wear with jeans and cords and I think these will do nicely. Can't beat the price. I also think they may run a tad narrow if you are thinking about sizing issues.


I tried these on this summer at an AE outlet in Destin, FL and they felt so thin I thought my toe nail through my sock might poke through and they were only $74.99. I tried on several pair thinking that maybe it was a bad leather, but all of them felt paper thin and low quality.


----------



## rsgordon (Dec 6, 2012)

Cuttington - Glad to hear you are happy with your razor change. I use a straight razor and I am so invested in the routine that I only deviate when traveling (I refuse to check bags both due to the common failures in today's baggage delivery and I believe if you cant fit it into your duffel bag you don't need it). I am actually surprised by how common safety razors are among this crowd compared to straight.

CMDC and Brantley - It is possible that it is just my "good ole boy" habits that shine through occasionally but I find it impossible to wear the new boots made for style and not for practicality. Despite this fact, many of the new stuff looks much cooler. I exclusively wear work style boots whenever the need arises. When they have actually been used quite a bit the start looking and feeling great.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Non-clothing acquisition: I just ordered a Bianchi Pista to scratch my fixed gear bike itch.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Lined Peccary gloves from O'Connell's to replace a long-lost pair:


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Just snagged a fine pair of Walk-over dirty bucs and Brooks Brothers Vintage FUn shirt in a rare candy stripe.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

dkoernert said:


> Non-clothing acquisition: I just ordered a Bianchi Pista to scratch my fixed gear bike itch.


Nice! I just ordered a cheapo Motobecane road bike to scratch my geared bike itch.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Nice! I just ordered a cheapo Motobecane road bike to scratch my geared bike itch.


Ride it 'til it falls apart!


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

ds23pallas said:


> Lined Peccary gloves from O'Connell's to replace a long-lost pair:


Nice, ds23pallas! More than 50 years ago, I saw my very-well-dressed Uncle wearing a pair of Peccary gloves, though at that time I knew not what they were. The image stayed with me all this while. Two years ago, i was able to figure out that his gloves were Peccary. Then I had to figure out how and where to get them. They went on my wish list at O'Connell's and when their sale started, I ordered them. They're very nice and it makes me quite happy to have, finally, a pair of gloves of the same leather and color as the ones I admired on my Uncle half a century ago.

When they arrived - and I tried them on and found them completely acceptable - I opened a bottle of 2010 Varner "Bee Block" Chardonnay, poured a glass, and hoisted it up to my Uncle Jack - a stylish man in the Natural Shoulder tradition.


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

All thrifted of course. Talbott Ancient Madder, Unused Shulton Lime aftershave (it came in a gift box but the other pieces were missing), heavy Made in USA tweed pant, madras cummerbund, and a nice MMM tape gun. I hardly ever keep anything for myself anymore, but I am a sucker for Tweed and Madders. Sadly I may have been most excited about the tape gun :biggrin2:.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

wacolo said:


> All thrifted of course. Talbott Ancient Madder, Unused Shulton Lime aftershave (it came in a gift box but the other pieces were missing), heavy Made in USA tweed pant, madras cummerbund, and a nice MMM tape gun. I hardly ever keep anything for myself anymore, but I am a sucker for Tweed and Madders. Sadly I may have been most excited about the tape gun :biggrin2:.


That cummerbund is incredibly cool.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I bought five Jos. A. Bank OCBDs for $111 incl. shipping. I needed to replace some older Brooks/Press etc. shirts, not because there is anything wrong with them, but because my neck got bigger. This distressing fact is somewhat mitigated by these shirts from Jos., which are nothing spectacular but perfectly serviceable - and have a decent collar roll.

Jos. takes a fair amount of abuse - richly deserved in most cases - but carefully targeted purchases timed with their incessant sales can pay off.

Note- Here they are again, slightly more expensive at $25 a pop (8 a.m., Feb. 9)

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_342771


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Cuttington III said:


> How are the Amoks?
> 
> From my lovely fiancee for my birthday:
> - a 1955 Gillette Tech double-edged safety razor, a razor sampler pack, boar brush, and selected other accoutrements...
> ...


Congrats on the new wet shaving kit. I'm partial to my mid 1960s Gillette Slim Adjustable, a get great shaves from that razor.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

New Ledbury shirts:

https://www.ledbury.com/products/the-blue-gingham-worker-slim-fit

https://www.ledbury.com/products/the-white-fine-twill-worker-slim-fit

And new footwear from L.L.Bean:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/19067?feat=629-CL1&page=men-s-l-l-bean-boots-rubber-moc

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/32996?feat=502854-GN2&page=adults-wool-blend-ragg-socks-two-pairs


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

CMDC said:


> I'll kick it off this month.
> 
> Newly arrived from the Allen Edmonds $99 seconds sale.
> San Marco and Amok
> ...


Were the San Marcos discontinued? I've been thinking of picking up a pair for casual days but the last catolog I have didn't have them listed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

PRL sweater
65% merino
25% cashmere
10% wool

It has a wonderful heft to it. An almost alien feeling for a FL resident. I've been trying to incorporate more sweaters into my wardrobe, but the constant heat renders my plight futile.

















Alden bit loafers from the 'Bay
This is my first dip into the world of big boy shoes, and man did it leave an impression. I will never again defend Cole Haan after slipping these babies on. They are undeniably a step above anything I've previous experienced as far as footwear is concerned.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just bit the bullet on this...https://www.ledbury.com/products/the-free-union-belt


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

1995 Barbour Beaufort in Sage. Little wear on the sleeves, but good shape overall. I like the color of the older Sage Barbour's better than the new.

I did a lot of homework on these before i bought a used jacket. One neat thing i found.... the previous owner put dryer sheets it all the pockets to keep it "fresh" lol. Thankfully it doesn't have a smell.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice find! From here, it looks like it's in desperate need of a reproofing, though.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I really lucked out, was the only bidder on a Barbour lightweight Beaufort, ended up getting it for 99 cents plus shipping (admittedly overseas but still).

Regardless of the price, I love the jacket. I'd been searching for a warm weather casual jacket for some time, something like a less ornate safari jacket, something light with plenty of pockets for warmer weekends.This perfectly fills that void in my closet. The fit is a bit slimmer and less bell shaped than a regular barbour, but it still comes with plenty of pockets.


I also used amazon to trade in some textbooks from last semester for a pair of Filson/Sebago Chukkas, and may have finally figured out how to get a pair of LL Bean's Katahan Iron Wors boots to fit!


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

^^99 cents?! Incredible.



Jovan said:


> New Ledbury shirts:
> 
> https://www.ledbury.com/products/the-blue-gingham-worker-slim-fit
> 
> ...


How do you like the Ledbury shirts, Jovan? They look very nice.

I bought those same Bean rubber mocs recently. Even after sizing down, I'm swimming in them. An extra foot bed and Wig Wams and they've worked out okay for me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

On the recent AE seconds sale I was able to pick up a tan calf pair of Chukkamoks, from AE's Rough-0ut collection. While a long wing chukka design may seem an unusual design combination for some, we shoe addicts, with a taste for wing tip designs, are drawn to such like moths to a flame. The hide from wich these shoes are made feels every bit as pliable as deer hide and the shoes comfortably wrap one's feet like a soft blanket, while the red rubber vibram soles provide flexible and yet secure footing for the wearer. This pair was purchased as seconds, but if there is a flaw to be found on them, I have yet to be able to discover it...what a splendid value! Thank you, Nate, AE Customer Service Rep, extraordinaire!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

AncientMadder said:


> ^^99 cents?! Incredible.
> 
> How do you like the Ledbury shirts, Jovan? They look very nice.
> 
> I bought those same Bean rubber mocs recently. Even after sizing down, I'm swimming in them. An extra foot bed and Wig Wams and they've worked out okay for me.


Ledbury is a good value, I just wish they had more extensive sizing and didn't attach the sleeves at a diagonal angle.

The rubber mocs fit just fine wearing the ragg socks. I sized down to a 10D from an 11D. I'm also wearing the gingham shirt with them right now.


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

I wear a ten and my Bean Boots are eights-- incredible how much you have to size them down. They're not what I'd call comfortable, but my feet never hurt wearing them....they're really interesting boots, and very handy.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

LL Bean came today, with a pair of those "washable" wool pants in grey and the new Sig blucher moc


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

New? Did they improve it or...?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^Here's the link: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/764...-moc&attrValue_0=Dark Brown&productId=1268670

I'll take some photos later today


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Do let us know how they are.

This is a cute little gimmick: "Premium rawhide laces made by Auburn Leather Company, *produced in the USA* for 
almost 150 years. Comes with an extra pair of taslan laces. *Imported.*"

I don't mind things that are produced overseas out of hand, but the Eastland Blucher Moc and Casco Bay Boat Moccasin were pretty disappointing to me. Felt really plasticky.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Not really a "February acquisition," but while in the process of packing for a move, I found a brand new in box pair of Allen Edmonds Kenwoods that I forgot I had. I was in need of some new penny loafers, too!


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Cuttington III said:


> Not really a "February acquisition," but while in the process of packing for a move, I found a brand new in box pair of Allen Edmonds Kenwoods that I forgot I had. I was in need of some new penny loafers, too!


That is awesome!! I wish that would happen to me!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Same here...

I found a few ties that I forgot I had one time. Yay?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here they are. As far as sizing goes I went with my usual 9D and first thing I noticed is I can't get my feet in them with a thick ragg sock on. Wigwam 625 and thinner, okay. If you're on the cusp of say 9 and 9 1/2 I'd go up.

Heel counter is firm but I can tell it will get smushy after not too long. Which is fine, as I anticipate beating the crap out of these.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

+1 on Jos Bank shirts. I have a few and the buttondowns have nice long points and a great roll.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I have no idea how I got so lucky, but I had been impatiently waiting for a bonus check to come in so that I could get the great pricing on the AE 2nds sale. It unfortunately did not come in by the time the sale finished. This past Friday 2/23 I finally got it, and immediately called The Shoe Bank I spoke to a lady named Jean. I asked her if I could get the great pricing they had during that sale, and she was reluctant, but asked what I was looking for, and found them all for me. They were 199 each. She said she would call me back, and see what she could do to help with the pricing. an hour later she called me back and said I can get you the two fifth ave's and the strand for brooks for 129 and the Sanderson for Ralph Lauren for 229. I took the three for brooks with matching belt's for each, and 4 trees. I ended up paying 583.81 for 3 pairs of Allen Edmonds, 2 AE belt's, and 4 shoe trees!


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm very excited about this McGeorge shawl collar cardigan that I just scored on eBay. The lighting in these photos is a little dull; I'm certain that it will look fantastic in person!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mr Bank, known to his familiars as Jos., is practically giving away his standard must-iron oxford buttondowns - again - for $18.74 before tax and shipping.

These are perfectly serviceable shirts, and the collar rolls pretty well. Not a bad place to get started.

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_342771


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I just pushed the BIN button on these AE Wilberts in my exact size for $50 on eBay. They appear to be in decent condition.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats. :icon_cheers: Looks like you're covered in the shoe dept. for the next 2 decades.



Dmontez said:


> I have no idea how I got so lucky, but I had been impatiently waiting for a bonus check to come in so that I could get the great pricing on the AE 2nds sale. It unfortunately did not come in by the time the sale finished. This past Friday 2/23 I finally got it, and immediately called The Shoe Bank I spoke to a lady named Jean. I asked her if I could get the great pricing they had during that sale, and she was reluctant, but asked what I was looking for, and found them all for me. They were 199 each. She said she would call me back, and see what she could do to help with the pricing. an hour later she called me back and said I can get you the two fifth ave's and the strand for brooks for 129 and the Sanderson for Ralph Lauren for 229. I took the three for brooks with matching belt's for each, and 4 trees. I ended up paying 583.81 for 3 pairs of Allen Edmonds, 2 AE belt's, and 4 shoe trees!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL>
..."covered in the shoe department for the next two decades." Shiny, you are so naive. Now that he is hooked, Dmontez must regularly feed the addiction!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Shiny, yes these will last me quite some time, and I think my wife has the same hope that I am covered for the next 2 decades!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL>
> ..."covered in the shoe department for the next two decades." Shiny, you are so naive. Now that he is hooked, Dmontez must regularly feed the addiction!


Exactly, these are definitely not my First AE's although I did have to make a promise not to buy for a while These were not my first, and they will definitely not be my last. I now have 6 pair's of AE's, and will hopefully soon try to fill my non-existent Shell Cordovan collection!

This is what I looked like when FedEx called to get in my building :aportnoy:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Yesterday I pulled the trigger on LVC jeans offered on Vente Privée. With a $10 credit, I picked up these things that normally go for $200 + for $50 shipped. Of course, I may have blundered by not knowing anything about the mysterious world of shrink to fit jeans and bought something in my jean size...which apparently is too small since I'm supposed to bathe in hot water in them until they shrink to the size of boxer briefs or something. I don't know. If they work out, they'll be awesome, though. High, 13" rise yet still not daddy jeans. If not, I bet I'll turn a nice little profit on the 'bay.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I took advantage of the same sale, tocqueville. Not knowing which (if any) models would fit me well, I ordered 8 pairs. Thankfully they take returns.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

AncientMadder said:


> I took advantage of the same sale, tocqueville. Not knowing which (if any) models would fit me well, I ordered 8 pairs. Thankfully they take returns.


All those fits, rinses, and models are crazy confusing. Every time I try to figure it out by wading into jeans-related thread over at SF or elsewhere, I end up abandoning the project. I wouldn't have pulled the trigger at all if it weren't for the price.

Rather than return yours, wait six months and flip them on ebay, after everyone else does the same thing. NWT should get you at least 100% return on your purchase price.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I had an eventful February in terms of acquisitions: Ravello shell Alden chukka boots, natural cxl Alden longwings, and reverse chamois Alden Indy boots; Barbour Royal jacket for a casual spring and fall jacket to protect me from the rain; and two LL Bean OCBDs. This was my first foray into LL Bean for an OCBD but my wife and I had a bunch of promo gift cards that were about to expire so I decided to give them a try. I don't think they are with the full price of about $50, but definitely are worth it if you can get them down to about $30 or below (mine worked out to $20 each). I wish they were made in the USA like BBs, but I've given up on those for a while since mine all seemed to shrink so much, especially in the sleeves.



tocqueville said:


> Yesterday I pulled the trigger on LVC jeans offered on Vente Privée. With a $10 credit, I picked up these things that normally go for $200 + for $50 shipped. Of course, I may have blundered by not knowing anything about the mysterious world of shrink to fit jeans and bought something in my jean size...which apparently is too small since I'm supposed to bathe in hot water in them until they shrink to the size of boxer briefs or something. I don't know. If they work out, they'll be awesome, though. High, 13" rise yet still not daddy jeans. If not, I bet I'll turn a nice little profit on the 'bay.





AncientMadder said:


> I took advantage of the same sale, tocqueville. Not knowing which (if any) models would fit me well, I ordered 8 pairs. Thankfully they take returns.


Good luck gentlemen. I have tried the LVC a few times and I generally think they have some great construction and quality but I've always had a hard time nailing my size down and ended up returning everything I've bought in the past from that line. I do like AncientMadder's method of ordering 8 pair all at once though!


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I upped it to 13 pairs today. Something is bound to fit 

The latest orders were for some of the preshrunk models. I suspect the shrink-to-fit won't work out, since I take a 33 inseam and the longest inseam offered is a 34.

Great acquisitions, Semper Jeep, especially in the footwear department. My main complaint with the Bean shirts is their stiffness. I tried two a couple years back, and they never softened up.


----------

